# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور اشباه مشاهير العالم – صور اشباه رؤساء وممثلين ومشاهير

## mohamed73

*شبيه الرئيس المصري المخلوع*    *شبيه الرئيس الامريكي السابق بل كلينتون*    *شبيه الرئيس الامريكي اوباما*    *الملك فهد وشبيهه الحريري*    *شبيه الرئيس الايراني احمدي نجاد*    *شبيه الرئيس الايراني السابق خامنئي*    *شبيه* *رئيس الوزراء البريطاني* *جوردن براون*     *شبيه الرئيس السوري السابق حافظ الاسد*    *شبيه الامير الوليد بن طلال*    *شبيه الخميني الممثل الشهير سين كورني*    *جونز بوند شبيه الممثل سمير صبري*    *مارادونا شبيه الممثل محمود الجندي*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

